# Trolling Motor Strength?



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, I am new to skiffs. I bought a 2005 15' Maverick skiff. What strength trolling motor would be good for this boat. It would be bow mounted.
Thanks, Ben


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s should squat somewhere around 400# clean around 300# but deadlift near 500#

really a 55lb 12v will be more than adequate


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In comparison I run a very old Maverick that's nearly 17' long and not including passengers weighs in at around 1300lbs (boat and motor weigh in at 1050, add fuel, etc and it might be a bit more than 1300..). I'm running an 80lb thrust, 24v Minn Kota Terrova - and can't say enough good things about it...

The one additional advantage the 24v system provides is that I can go two full days with customers aboard - without re-charging...

The recommendation you've been given is right on the money... The only thing I'd add is that an on-board charger is very handy (I like PowerMania) and not much additional weight... You are planning on a dedicated battery for that troller aren't you? If so, and it's feasible, a battery switch that allows you to combine your two batts for emergency starts is well worth considering... If you're not planning on a second battery - then an emergency jump start on board makes really good sense since it's not hard to run down a single battery in a day's fishing to the point that you can't use it to start your motor...


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I owned a Maverick 15 for a few years. It was a fantastic boat. I ran a 24 volt 70 lb.Minn-Kota, mainly because that was the trolling motor/battery set-up that I already had on hand. With a boat as small and light as the 15, that extra battery for a 24 volt system can be a problem as far as keeping a good weight distribution on the boat. I was using Optima batteries at the time and eventually rigged the boat with two batteries in the console and one in the bow compartment for what I considered to be the best weight distribution. 

Using Odyssey PC1200's, I believe that you can likely fit all 3 battery's in your center console. Check your particular boat to be sure because the rigging-tube location (which varies somewhat) might prevent you from getting the third battery in there. Also, unless you are routinely using your skiff in areas of very strong current (such as Flamingo), you can probably get by with a 12 volt system. Regardless of which system you choose, I'd highly recommend an on-board charger, if your budget allows.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ben T said:


> Hi, I am new to skiffs. I bought a 2005 15' Maverick skiff. What strength trolling motor would be good for this boat. It would be bow mounted.
> Thanks, Ben


HPX 15? Please post skiffporn pics.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

As others have said 24 volt and an onboard charger. I like Rhodan - made in USA - Florida to be exact.


----------

